# The Pokemon TCG Geeks club!



## Coloursfall (Jul 9, 2008)

For anyone who likes the TCG.  Whether you collect or play, we're right for you!

I, myself, play and collect.  I have three decks, an electric burn-through-energy-as-fast-as-you-can-then-get-it-back deck, a Dark and Psychic deck based around Darkrai and Cresselia, and a Water-Grass deck that centres around Glaceon and Vaporeon (and Leafeon when I get one).

*People in this club:*
Full Metal Cookies
Kindling Queen
Worst Username Ever
link008


----------



## Deretto (Jul 9, 2008)

I stopped playing recently. That's mostly because there's no one else to play with where I moved. 

Also I grew tired of seeing every deck with a Gardevoir Lv.x


----------



## Storm Earth and Fire (Jul 10, 2008)

I play. Or rather, used to, but I don't know anyone who plays anymore. Except some cousins of mine, but they all live in Los Angeles... I play the Game Boy game, though.


----------



## Comatoad (Jul 13, 2008)

I'll join. I've got lot's of cards but haven't actually made proper decks. Maybe you can help me. ^^


----------



## Worst Username Ever (Jul 15, 2008)

I'm in. I use a Darkrai/Blissey deck.


----------



## Coloursfall (Jul 15, 2008)

crud I forgot about this place. >A> Adding everyone who said that they'd join. not to sure about the rest of you, confirm please?

In other news:  TCG League for me today!  Going to test out my decks to see what's the most powerful to use in an up-coming tourney my local game shop is hosting.


----------



## Storm Earth and Fire (Jul 15, 2008)

I'll join.


----------



## Deretto (Jul 16, 2008)

I wouldn't mind testing out my luxray deck with someone online using redshark.


----------



## Casey Akamusa (Aug 26, 2013)

is this the way 2 join a club? If so, good 2 know i did it right and hopefully you'll allow me into the club! If not, plz tell me how as i'm new 2 this site.


----------



## Spoon (Aug 26, 2013)

Casey Akamusa said:


> is this the way 2 join a club? If so, good 2 know i did it right and hopefully you'll allow me into the club! If not, plz tell me how as i'm new 2 this site.


 It varies club to club, but usually you just post in a club thread here and you're good to go. However, this one's a pretty dusty at five years and most of club members are gone, so it might be best just to start a new TCG club.


----------



## LadyJirachu (Sep 19, 2015)

I used to play pokemon cards with my brother all the time back in 2004. I remember we kept getting ruby and sapphire booster packs to get a blaziken card, and always...failed at it XD; I also had a card padfolio type of book which i kept some cards in too. I remember one of the cards being blane's ponyta XD it was adorable, i wonder what happoned to that book...

Whats everyone's most favorite card ever? I think i still like my jirachi card from my wish makers deck a lot :)


----------

